# Frequent Bones Cracking in Puppy



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm just full of questions this time around with our new puppy (17 weeks tomorrow). I've been noticing this past week that when Napoleon walks around, his bones are making cracking sound (like the sound when someone cracks his knuckles). This happens a few times a day and it's freaking me out. This never occurred with my other fluffs. Is it normal that when he moves, his bones would crack? It's not loud but definitely audible at close range. He doesn't seem to be in pain or uncomfortable. He's already seen the vet twice for vaccination, both times she said his body was fine (bones cracking didn't happen then). He's very small at 1 3/4 lbs so I'm concerned and hope that it's nothing serious. Have any of you heard or experienced this before? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Did the vet check his patellas (Knees) to see if they were slipping? This can cause a clicking sound.
Next time you go in have him check, if he hasn't.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, please check with your vet because it is not normal to hear this~~


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeap I'd have the vet check the knees. Mia cracks all the time and she has LP on both knees.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 1 2009, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755278


> Yeap I'd have the vet check the knees. Mia cracks all the time and she has LP on both knees.[/B]


Is this painful? And what's LP? I'm going to make an appointment first thing tomorrow. I tried wiggling his legs but nothing seems amissed but it still cracks (couldn't tell where exactly though).


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Apr 1 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755288


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 1 2009, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755278





> Yeap I'd have the vet check the knees. Mia cracks all the time and she has LP on both knees.[/B]


Is this painful? And what's LP? I'm going to make an appointment first thing tomorrow. I tried wiggling his legs but nothing seems amissed but it still cracks (couldn't tell where exactly though).
[/B][/QUOTE]

LP is luxating patella. Here is a link for more info: http://www.offa.org/patluxinfo.html. There are many threads about LP on SM. Just use the search feature.

I would call your Vet like the others have suggested. I hope it's nothing.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

You hear it when he walks? I've never heard that, even with loose knees. However, ever since the first time I picked Shoni up (at 11 wks.) until now at almost 2 years, I hear and feel little cracks and pops of various bones when I lift him up. Sometimes in his shoulder sometimes his spine, and definitely his left back leg.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.p...;C=0&A=2448

luxating patella info and pic of what xray looks like


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Apr 1 2009, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755313


> You hear it when he walks? I've never heard that, even with loose knees. However, ever since the first time I picked Shoni up (at 11 wks.) until now at almost 2 years, I hear and feel little cracks and pops of various bones when I lift him up. Sometimes in his shoulder sometimes his spine, and definitely his left back leg.[/B]


I'm hearing the little cracks and occasional pops especially when he first gets up from lying down and taking the first few steps. It seems to be more from his lower legs/feet because I hear few tiny cracks. He still has skinny little legs. He's hopping around a lot like a bunny but always on 4 legs at once and not favoring one over the other. I wiggled all his legs, feet and elbows a few times today but didn't hear anything. It's only when he's walking around himself, especially when he's changing position. Does Shoni have LP or do his bones just cracks? I hope it's not painful for him.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Missy&Maggie and dwerten, thank you so much for the links. I've been reading up on LP. I think my late Oscar started to have it in his back leg. Our vet was mentioning it before he passed away from heart failure. He was 13 at the time. I'm taking Napoleon to the vet on Saturday and hopefully she will have a better idea. Hearing these cracking noises are very disturbing as it sounds painful although he's still happy and bouncy.


----------

